

Free Fonts for 2014 - tambourine_man
http://www.awwwards.com/the-100-greatest-free-fonts-for-2014.html

======
dublinben
I gave up on this list of "free" fonts after the first four were:

* Non-commercial use only

* Not able to be shared

* Actually costs money

* No-derivatives, which would seem to prevent actually using the font at all.

~~~
thangalin
High quality free fonts:

\- [http://www.studiopress.com/design/google-font-
combinations.h...](http://www.studiopress.com/design/google-font-
combinations.htm)

\- [http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/03/12/taking-a-
second-l...](http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2014/03/12/taking-a-second-look-
at-free-fonts/)

\- [http://www.exljbris.com/](http://www.exljbris.com/)

\- [http://jamiewilson.io/norwester/](http://jamiewilson.io/norwester/)

~~~
bizarref00l
[https://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/](https://www.theleagueofmoveabletype.com/)
also open source

------
ternaryoperator
So, to download the few of these that I like, I either have to login with FB
and allow access to all my friends, or use Twitter and allow the font owner to
post tweets to my account. Sorry, but that's not exactly what most people
expect when they read "free fonts."

~~~
rschmitty
There is so much crap like this on the internet that I use Multifox to
simultaneously stay logged in to my personal fb/twitter and my fake fb/twitter
for crap like this.

[http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/](http://br.mozdev.org/multifox/)

It's only 1 additional step of 'open in new identity profile' then these
people can access my precious fake emails and non-existent friend lists :)

~~~
ternaryoperator
Brilliant!

------
bjxrn
Why is it so hard to provide a nice sample sheet for fonts? Just a paragraph
(or just a sentence for display fonts) in the various weights would be a huge
step forward in most cases.

Just compare the samples of Hallo Sans (the first font in this list):
[https://www.behance.net/gallery/Hallo-Sans-Free-
typeface/132...](https://www.behance.net/gallery/Hallo-Sans-Free-
typeface/13212059)

To that of The Enschede Font Foundry's Trinité:
[http://www.teff.nl/fonts/trinite/pdf/trinite_a3_print-600.pd...](http://www.teff.nl/fonts/trinite/pdf/trinite_a3_print-600.pdf)

------
DiabloD3
None of these fonts are SIL. So why is this on the HN front page?

~~~
err4nt
SIL is just one of many open source licenses, and they said 'free', not 'open-
source'.

I think it's on the front page because many people may be interested in modern
type trends and at the very least this is an excellent collection of ideas to
look at. If you want to download one for free you can too!

